
A Startup is Not a Smaller Version of a Large Company - prakash
http://steveblank.com/2010/01/14/a-startup-is-not-a-smaller-version-of-a-large-company/
======
presidentender
Aside from the dearth of available literature, what does this mean for
founders? Does anyone here think that a founder should behave exactly like the
CEO of a mature company?

~~~
wmf
_Does anyone here think that a founder should behave exactly like the CEO of a
mature company?_

Probably not here, but during the bubbles you'd hear about small, early stage
startups that had VPs of sales, marketing, HR, etc. as if they were trying to
be a big company from day one. AFAIK it usually didn't turn out well.

------
johnl
My guess is the hardest place for the founder is step 2, the transition phase
where the role of the founder has to change from startup to small company
mentality..

